# AuSable river boat plans



## BearMan

Does anybody know where i can get plans for an AuSable River Boat?


----------



## WEEZER

I would contact either Gateslodge or the Fly factory. they use these boats and probably know the guys building them! www.gateslodge.com www.troutbums.com


----------



## iceman2

I take it this is for a drift boat? If so I found a few links when I was looking for small boat plans myself I hope there helpful. http://www.dhdriftboats.com/advHtml/indexIE4.html http://www.clarkcraft.com/cgi-local/shop.pl?type=item http://www.boatdesigns.com/cgi-bin/store/web_store.cgi?page=driftboats-ply-alum.html


----------



## j.mclerran

Hello Bearman.

did you ever find plans for an Ausable River Boat? I'm also interested in building one. I may make my own plans by copying a guide's boat in Grayling but if you have a source for plans I'd be interested in seeing or buying them. If not, let me know and when I make my own plans I'll make a copy for you also.

Jim McLerran


----------



## trout

I'd also be interested in the plans.


----------



## Boyd

So did anyone ever find them.


----------



## FlyFisherG

Here are some websites to look at:

www.spirainternational.com
www.riverstouch.com
www.gregboats.com/pages/driftboats.html


----------



## Troutlord1

try this guy he's been making them for yrs
http://www.ausableboats.com/


----------



## FlyFisherG

Nice website Troutlord1, thanks for posting.


----------



## Troutlord1

FlyFisherG said:


> Nice website Troutlord1, thanks for posting.


 YW the guy does make really good boats,I floated in 1. Nicely built
and stable and a work of art.


----------



## bcanoe

Looking for info on Ausable River Boats?
Contact Johnson Woodcraft in Traverse City, Michigan.
[email protected]


----------

